# Adria I707 SG Terrestrial Arial



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi All, I have just posted this same enquiry in General Chit Chat before realizing it would be better Here, I have an Adria Vision i707 SG and I also have a Satellite dish fitted, Until recently that was sufficient but a few weeks ago we went to a site and it was completely surrounded by high trees so no TV, at the moment my wife is not to good so this created a bit of a problem, I have decided to fit a terrestrial Tv Arial so this wont happen again. 
The camper is a 2008 model and I have just been looking around for where/How to fit the arial and I have spotted a little sticky label stuck to the roof in the wardrobe that says "TV" and there is also a small roll of TV coax rolled up at the back of the wardrobe, Does this mean that there is a TV arial cable - Arial behind this label (No Holes are there) ie if i fit the arial above this location and drill will I get the connection I require. 
I hope that someone can help me on this please. 

Le


----------



## Tommo (May 1, 2005)

*Aerial*

Hi if you have a TV point in the front space above the cab. Then the wire in the wardrobe will most likely connect to the aerial socket in this area. The coax is there for when a satellite dish is fitted through the roof and the pole when retracted would reside in the wardrobe.

Hope this helps


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Can't help with the problem, but you might want to edit the title of the thread to AERIAL.

Searches in future would not find it, only posts to do with ARIAL, the computer font.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Aerial*



Tommo said:


> Hi if you have a TV point in the front space above the cab. Then the wire in the wardrobe will most likely connect to the aerial socket in this area. The coax is there for when a satellite dish is fitted through the roof and the pole when retracted would reside in the wardrobe.
> 
> Hope this helps


Hi, Thank you I wasn't sure wether it was for Terrestrial or Satellite, But will give it a try.

Les


----------



## Tommo (May 1, 2005)

It will function whether terresterial or satllite dish

Cheers


----------

